# What do you make of this type of infidelity?!



## michg81 (Jul 20, 2010)

A married woman approaches a married guy she always had a crush on, online. She forges a fake FB profile, friends him (by telling him they met at a work fair, which is of course untrue since she's using a fake picture) and gets him to hit on her. He does. She then starts sending him sex emails and he follows.

He asks her to go to his office for an interview (meaning sex) and offers to get her a job in his company, working for him, and even adds that he would be a very good boss. The woman then confesses to him that she is actually one of his former co-workers... (She doesn't work there anymore)

The guy decides to stick with her anyway and maintain the appointment for sex (she makes it very clear that she's married and only wants sex), but he says that he doesn't want straight sex, only a bj. He then seems less interested than he was when he thought she was someone else.

Did he act that way because he's not attracted to her? Or is it because he got caught and she knows ALL of his co-workers, his wife, kids, etc.? Why would a man tell a woman that he only wants bjs?


----------



## Tanelornpete (Feb 2, 2010)

> Did he act that way because he's not attracted to her? Or is it because he got caught and she knows ALL of his co-workers, his wife, kids, etc.? Why would a man tell a woman that he only wants bjs?


I can think of a classic example..."I did not have 'sex' with that woman..."


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, uhhh michg if there aren't enough red flags in your post to make them take a step back, I don't know what will. 

1. They both are married
2. Both are trying to cheat on their spouses with each other. 
3. She opened "up" the meeting with a lie.

And now the woman is wondering why he doesn't want to bone her? Uhhh, wow... ::shaking head::


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

lol ya um he isnt into and just wants a BJ no sex no STD's!


----------



## michg81 (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't understand. Why WOULDN'T he want to bone her?? I don't get what you're trying to imply. He's obviously willing to have an affair, so it's not about morality.


----------



## NotJustMe (Jun 24, 2010)

michg81 said:


> I don't understand. Why WOULDN'T he want to bone her?? I don't get what you're trying to imply. He's obviously willing to have an affair, so it's not about morality.


Does it really matter why? Is it really worth trying to pick apart and examine the various "shades of grey" in a situation such as this, when there really aren't any, as the situation is black through and through.

I am curious as to what part you play in this story though. Are you the married woman? The married man's betrayed wife?

I suppose that if you must have an answer (and it is an obvious answer) that someone should let you know that most likely the man is not at all attracted to this woman, but is perfectly willing to allow her to pleasure him in as impersonal a manner as he can find.


----------

